
Apple will no longer terminate Epic’s usage of ‘Sign In with Apple’ - judge2020
https://9to5mac.com/2020/09/10/apple-no-longer-terminate-fortnite-sign-in/
======
zxcvbn4038
Smart move on Apple’s part, they do this once and it raises the possibility
with all app developers that it could happen to them without warning or
recourse - Apple already has an solid history of pivoting without warning and
being uncompromising. Their even threatening to do it should raise alarm both
with Apple, and with social login in general as Facebook and Google have
demonstrated similar behaviors.

~~~
joshstrange
I wouldn’t be so quick to trust Epic’s telling of the “facts”

> When reached for comment about yesterday’s news, Apple told The Verge that
> it was not doing anything to stop “Sign In with Apple” accounts from working
> with Epic Games. So there’s some kind of discrepancy in who is telling the
> truth, as Epic is maintaining that Apple was previously enforcing the
> shutoff (and the way Epic is talking about it, still possibly could). Apple
> did not immediately reply to a request for comment about today’s
> development.

Source: [https://www.theverge.com/2020/9/10/21431396/epic-sign-in-
wit...](https://www.theverge.com/2020/9/10/21431396/epic-sign-in-with-apple-
will-keep-working-fortnite)

------
syspec
> On June 30, 2020, Epic emailed Apple requesting to offer a competing Epic
> Games Store app through the App Store that would allow iOS device users to
> install apps from Epic directly, rather than through the App Store and to
> offer payment processing options within Epic’s apps other than IAP. > On
> July 10, Apple responded that “Apple has never allowed this . . . we
> strongly believe these rules are vital to the health of the Apple platform
> and carry enormous benefits for both consumers and developers.”

> Around 2am on August 13, Mr. Sweeney of Epic wrote to Apple stating its
> intent to breach Epic’s agreements: “Epic will no longer adhere to Apple’s
> payment processing restrictions.” Hours later, Epic activated a secretly
> planted payment mechanism in Fortnite to slide a non-approved change into
> the app that blatantly evaded App Review.

From the legal document:
[https://regmedia.co.uk/2020/08/21/appleepic.pdf](https://regmedia.co.uk/2020/08/21/appleepic.pdf)

The back and fourth on case this is pretty insane

~~~
dragonsky
Thank you, that is one of the clearest descriptions of the events leading up
to this that I've seen. On the surface it seems to be blatant provocation on
the part of Epic the outcome of which should have been no surprise to anyone.

If I were a customer of Epic I think I'd be pretty pissed that their actions
caused me to lose access to my purchased content.

~~~
morceauxdebois
Maybe you shouldn't have bought stuff you didn't actually own?

~~~
m-p-3
With how locked the iOS ecosystem is, you don't really own the hardware
either..

